# Drier motor/rigs for rod building



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Have any of you built your own rig for wrapping and drying rods? If so how did you do it?
Thanks, Tim


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i'm in the process, using roller blade wheels for the support rollers, bought a motor from www.allelectronics.com


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Use old fashioned V-blocks for making my rods and drying as well....

Sandcrab


tw said:


> Have any of you built your own rig for wrapping and drying rods? If so how did you do it?
> Thanks, Tim


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

A rotiserie motor from an old discarded grill. About 4 rph.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

I gotta say, some of you guys never cease to amaze me. I can see me cruising the streets the night before trash pickup scouting for old grills and roller blades. I really do appreciate your posts. I would have never thought of doing alot of the things some of you folks do.
Thanks again, Tim


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I have a motor out of an old sewing machine that I use. I fit a 1/2" drill chuck to it. Has a foot pedal for speed control. Should be able to pick up a machine at a yard sale for a couple of $. Good luck.

Catman.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Use my sons pet hamster !  
Those are some great ideas. Now I just have to find the time.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Ice Cream *freezers and electric mixers are another source for low speed gearmotors.


----------

